

Show HN: Auto-reset blocker (blocks USSD attack) - GICodeWarrior
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.gicode.android.autoresetblocker

======
GICodeWarrior
Certain versions of Android are currently vulnerable to a USSD attack. This
application is intended to block USSD code execution from URLs.

Discussion of attack here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4569686>

The worst known exploit of this vulnerability will factory reset your phone
without confirmation. The core vulnerability is NOT limited to Samsung phones.

After installing, configure and verify it works for you:

    
    
      1. Try this IMEI test: http://jsfiddle.net/kKFn8/
      2. Check the box to make "Auto-reset blocker" the default action
      3. Auto-reset blocker will show you the malicious number
      4. Open this safe telephone number test: http://jsfiddle.net/tLHpw/
      5. Auto-reset blocker will show the safe number and you will be asked which dialer to use
      6. Select your normal dialer
      7. Your normal dialer will open with the safe number

